

Kivuntu.com attempting to measure the "social good" of Kiva loans - siavosh
http://www.kivuntu.com/
I made this site using data provided by Kiva.org's REST api.<p>It attempts to predict daily the "social impact" of new Kiva.org micro-loan request. More details in the About section.<p>Would love to hear feedback.<p>Technical specifics: 
Python/Django/Google App Engine/jQuery
======
siavosh
I made this site using data provided by Kiva.org's REST api.

It attempts to predict daily the "social impact" of new Kiva.org micro-loan
request. More details in the About section.

Would love to hear feedback.

Technical specifics: Python/Django/Google App Engine/jQuery

